# R8 Demand



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lets just say it must be VERY VERY high indeed. I can't imagine what the waiting list is like...   

I put my deposit down in Summer '06 and today got confirmation of my build slot. Well, I say "confirmation" - its very much a ballpark figure at this stage.

When? Q1 2008. :?     :?

I have to look on the bright side. Anyone ordering now almost certainly will have something like 18 months to wait.

But I had hoped that, putting money down well before the official launch, I would get a car built in the same year that production began. Seems not!

It'll be a long wait, but at least there will be some more options available by then - so I'll be have the spec I want, not just the spec I'm currently "allowed".

One of my mates suggested I cancel my order and get a 911. I rearranged his ribs. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

That's shocking!!! Have you seen the thread on piston heads? lots of people in the same boat and the general opinion is that a lot of orders are being take over by VIPs!! Some very unhappy customers atm, especially considering Audi want Â£10k.

I spoke to a dealer today and he told me he could get me a car for Q3 2008.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mark88 said:


> That's shocking!!! Have you seen the thread on piston heads? lots of people in the same boat and the general opinion is that a lot of orders are being take over by VIPs!! Some very unhappy customers atm, especially considering Audi want Â£10k.
> 
> I spoke to a dealer today and he told me he could get me a car for Q3 2008.


I've not looked on PH. I'll wander over in a bit.

Q3 2008 is 18 months, so that's about what I was thinking.

I don't think any orders are being usurped for VIPs. At least Audi promised that wouldn't happen, but we'll see.

If I didn't really really want the car, I'd sell my slot on and profit from it... problem is, that'd be cutting off my nose to spite my face. It really is a gorgeous car, and I can't wait to own one... its just a shame that the wait is so damn long.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> so I'll be have the spec I want,


tsk tsk -traversty :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > so I'll be have the spec I want,
> ...


Shows you how upset I am, doesn't it?  :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe its God's way of telling me to buy a Range Rover Sport to tide me over. :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Jam - what is the slot worth to sell it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Jam - what is the slot worth to sell it?


Certainly a few k. Â£10k maybe? I haven't enquired to be honest.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Jam - what is the slot worth to sell it?
> ...


Well as you might have guessed I'm not the biggest R8 fan, so I'm a bit biased, but I would 100% flog the slot, and buy something else instead.

You don't like BMW do you otherwise I would suggest an M6 or new M3 instead, and I reckon something like an Exige would be just as much of a headturner for 40% of the price.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You want to move to the Highlands they were two a penny at the weekend :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


I like the Exige, but it certainly doesn't turn heads. I wouldn't fit in one either. At least the R8 offers a wonderfully large cabin, complete with all of the comforts you'd associate with the marque. In fairness, the Exige is a completely different car.

The only alternative I would consider is an AMV8. In bright yellow, obviously.










BMW doesn't cut it, the new Alfa coupe is even harder to get hold of than the R8... no, choice is rather limited I'm afraid.

With a longer commute to work, pairing a RRS or RS4 with an Aeriel Atom is also out of the question, too... my morning drive would be too long and "motorway" to entertain the Aeriel - something I could have considered if I wasn't moving house.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

jampott said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Jam - what is the slot worth to sell it?
> ...


10k for a Q1 2008 slot? no chance!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mark88 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


To you maybe. To someone desperate for the car... who knows? :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm - AMV8 looks awesome but Â£80-90k not sure (not that it's a problem I will have anyway :lol: ).

RS4/6 or M5/6 plus an Atom 300 for the weekend, now that would be entertainment


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I tried to order one in Jan and was told i dont have a chance. Both dealers refuse to take a deposit saying they have a list for the waiting list.

Might have a chance of/for the R10


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> I like the Exige, but it *certainly doesn't turn heads. I wouldn't fit in one either. *At least the R8 offers a wonderfully large cabin, complete with all of the comforts you'd associate with the marque. In fairness, the Exige is a completely different car..


an Exige doesn't turn heads ??  :roll: I guess my 2bular zorst has something to do with it! 

My golfing colleague is 6.4, and he got into my car fine (ok, not much finese), but once in he was sitting fairly comfortably. No brainer for him anyway as he couldn't fit his leccy bugger in the boot.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jampott said:


> When? Q1 2008. :?     :?


Look on the bright side. Audi may resolve the "spontaneous Combustion" thing they got going on by then.  I'd wait. 2008 will be here sooner than you think.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

At least the novelty factor will have worn off by 2008. And the R8 will have by then been properly tested against it's competitors both on road and track. Plus the speculators will be gone by then.

But how galling to know that genuine buyers are, in all liklihood, being usurped down the waiting list, in favour of more 'important' customers.

Perhaps you should take up football or go on a TV reality show Tim? Or check The Stage for a part in a minor Hollywood film to bolster your chances of securing early delivery of an R8? :wink:

Moving from Premiership to Second Division, I did have a similar experience when I ordered a MKi SLK after the concept car was first shown in 1995/6. I stuck an order down with my dealer - who told me it was first one he had. Imagine my chagrin when deliveries started in 1997 and mine was not amongst the first cars delievered. I remonstrated with Dealer principal and MB UK. Surprise surprise, my car was quickly scheduled and delivered 4 weeks later. I sold it short for a small profit and have not bought an MB since.

Audi are undoubtedly playing God with prioritising R8 orders. Are you going to spend best part of Â£90K on a car with someone who will do this?

BTW the yellow AMV8 looks suitably cheap and tacky in that hue. But you would probably still get one before an R8.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps the V10 twin turbo unit mooted for the next RS6 would propel the R8 (10?) nicely. Probably to tune of about Â£135K.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So, how come there were those pictured in Scotland at the weekend.

Surely they weren't dealer cars!

Q1 in 2008 ~ Keep your slot Tim. The months will fly by.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Or just get a MKII and put the R8 kit on to keep you going :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> So, how come there were those pictured in Scotland at the weekend.
> 
> Surely they weren't dealer cars!
> 
> Q1 in 2008 ~ Keep your slot Tim. The months will fly by.


To be fair, everytime they went past it looked like a different person was driving. I saw a woman behind the wheel at one point!!!!!


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

No doubt half if not all, the Man Utd team will have moved to the front of the list, with Audi being a sponsor... :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I heard VAN DER SAR has had his order dropped :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > So, how come there were those pictured in Scotland at the weekend.
> ...


I still think we should have jumped in front of one and taken a quick test drive :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ResB said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > When? Q1 2008. :?     :?
> ...


lol


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> So, how come there were those pictured in Scotland at the weekend.
> 
> Surely they weren't dealer cars!
> 
> Q1 in 2008 ~ Keep your slot Tim. The months will fly by.


Being run in ready for the press to use...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


How many times did I suggest that you do that? :roll:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Tim,

You might want to re-think your R8 plans:

http://www.pistonheads.com:80/news/defa ... ryId=16126

[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ratty said:


> Tim,
> 
> You might want to re-think your R8 plans:
> 
> ...


I posted that on the R8 forum this afternoon. It looks wank, if you ask me.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks groovy and different. :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

After seeing the "Scottish" R8's this w/e, Jackie has been talking to Aberdeen Audi about spending the GT3 fund 

Deposit now with delivery estimated for Autumn 2008 - or she can buy their demonstrator in 7 months time; unknown colour/spec for list (that's not going to happen for us)

Certainly an eye catching car in the right colour. 
Of those touring the highlands this w/e Black looks superb dark Grey (Daytona Grey?) looks good - Silver and light Blue don't do the car justice.

R8, R10 (better) or GT3/RS...can see some happy family discussions ahead :roll:

Dave


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Get both - just have to tour more often and clean more cars


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> After seeing the "Scottish" R8's this w/e, Jackie has been talking to Aberdeen Audi about spending the GT3 fund
> 
> Deposit now with delivery estimated for Autumn 2008 - or she can buy their demonstrator in 7 months time; unknown colour/spec for list (that's not going to happen for us)
> 
> ...


I thought that the black lost something with the side being black as well ,I thought the dark grey was very smart.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing the "Scottish" R8's this w/e, Jackie has been talking to Aberdeen Audi about spending the GT3 fund
> ...


Choice of colours for the side blades - black and black is no good, need something to contrast/complement...call J she's scrambling my head with the endless "what do you think of this combination" Q's!

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Get both - just have to tour more often and clean more cars


Bags packed, I'll be on your doorstep tomorrow :wink:

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Quartz Grey with the Carbon blade :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Daytona Grey.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


oops so it is


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


What you need is Imola Yellow. With carbon blades and black alcantera. Or something. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


They had a close shave with the orange Boxster


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Tiff is driving the R8 in the first ep of the new series of Fifth Gear - should be worth a look


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTwiggy said:


> Tiff is driving the R8 in the first ep of the new series of Fifth Gear - should be worth a look


Any idea of a date / time?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I demand an R8. 

(not in black though).


----------

